# Vaccine Clinics



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on these? Is there any reason not to use these clinics instead of a vet? The one I take my Cairn Terrier to is normally held once a month at an area Pets Supplies Plus (smaller version of petsmart). An example would be a rabies & distemper/parvo for $35... I don't even remember how much that costs at my vet, probably because I blocked it out.

When I get my puppy, I'll probably take him to my vet for his puppy series of shots, due to health and disease concerns of a new pup in a pet store, but I'm not sure. They are good people who care about the pets, they keep records and know your animal, like a vet would.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I think we will do a shot clinic for 3rd set. It includes an exam too.
$55 vs $170. Just need to skip 1 of the $170 bills to recover a bit.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

At the vet you have all the records in one place - nice for a printout if you are taking a class or boarding your dog - Most of the one shot places here do a 5 or 7 way and I don't want to give that much at the same time.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> At the vet you have all the records in one place - nice for a printout if you are taking a class or boarding your dog - Most of the one shot places here do a 5 or 7 way and I don't want to give that much at the same time.


The one I go to does have the records available upon request. They can be requested online as well if you need them before a clinic. The clinics also travel throughout the area so they are available at least weekly through different locations. You can also get whatever shots in a single visit that you want, no packages are required. 

I guess it does kind of depend on the clinic, I'm sure there's a lot of variation between them.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I emailed the one I want to go to and asked if it's a combo shot like at my vets office, and they said no =) I can do just parvo/distemper! Plus i can bring our records and take new shot proof back to our vet. Still debating, but i know several people that have done this and do shot clinics yearly to save money and take to their vet for more serious things.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Neko said:


> I emailed the one I want to go to and asked if it's a combo shot like at my vets office, and they said no =) I can do just parvo/distemper! Plus i can bring our records and take new shot proof back to our vet. Still debating, but i know several people that have done this and do shot clinics yearly to save money and take to their vet for more serious things.


Yeah, it probably depends on the actual clinic, but I like mine. They are actually nicer and more friendly with my terrier then my Vet is. You can get packages or just a single rabies or single distemper as well. Just trying to think of any "cons"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do they actually do an exam and take temps before giving the shots?


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, they do a free physical exam. I don't remember if they take any temps. I would still do a yearly health checkup at the vet. But all shots, rabies, deworming, heartworm test/medication is through the clinic.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Dogs don't need annual vaccinations. Save your money and don't get anything after the dog gets their last puppy vacs. (Except Rabies because it's the law.)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

FlyAway said:


> Dogs don't need annual vaccinations. Save your money and don't get anything after the dog gets their last puppy vacs. (Except Rabies because it's the law.)


I will still give an annual exam / bloodwork / HW test but I was referring to making sure the dog did NOT have a fever before giving it a shot - never want to immunize a sick dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't know if all states do it, but do your counties do free rabies vaccination clinics? 

Example: Rabies Clinic

They are usually run at different times throughout the year.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm fussy about vets. One of the ones I have now, I chose specifically because he has GSDs. I understand why someone would want to save some money, but I think building a rapport with a vet you trust is far more important. JMO.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I go to the clinics for shots and heartworm test/medication. Its a licensed vet, they do a brief exam and give the shots. I then bring those records to my vet and they put it in the dogs record. I pay about a 1/4 of what I would pay if I went to the vet. I do take my dogs to the vet if they don't feel well and for blood work other then heartworm. I do three year shots for both rabies and distemper. I give the puppy shots myself at home, the last one I usually go get done with the rabies following shortly after.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks llombardo, I like that approach


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Years ago I took some of the Hooligans to a clinic given by my former vet. All went well, the price was right, etc. I guess if I were better organized it would be different, but keeping track of the paperwork for three years and remembering to get them revaccinated was a pain in the backside. So I went back to paying a little more and having all the records at my vet and having them remind me when they're due for their vaccinations.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I took my puppy to a regular vet check up for his first shots and exam. After that we went to clinic. The clinic is ran out of my vets office though. You line up, pay, go to the exam room, get the shots and leave. It's very quick.

They provide the paperwork and still send out card reminders and emails for when the shots are due again. I'm still paying regular price for the shots they just don't charge the $50.00 exam visit. All their records are right there at our normal vet. It works out well for us.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

One of the biggest reasons vaccines were originally recommended to be given yearly was simply to get people in to see their vet and have a yearly physical. Yes, vaccine clinics are great for the wallet. But your pet really should have a physical done every year. Preventative medicine is a LOT cheaper in the long run. 

And as an animal ages, many times it's even recommended twice a year. Over and over I hear people say "But my 13 year old dog just had BW done a 3-4 months ago". A couple months for a geriatric dog is comparable to YEARS for humans.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Annual heartworm test is how I get a brief exam once a year. I don't schedule yearly exams for my young, healthy dogs but they do get a heartworm test and the vet doesn't do any test or vaccine without a basic exam.


----------

